# cranial sacral treatment



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i had the first session of cranial sacral treatment with an osteo today. beforehand i was concerned, as usual with anything new, whether it would increase dp/dr.
when asked symptoms i didnt mention dp (as most people dont get it) and instead mentioned anxiety, depression and head pressure(atmospheric type pressure).
she first of all checked out my body and noticed a base of the spine injury(i got falling out of a tree onto concrete years ago) and a badly sprained ankle i'd done when living in greece about 14 years ago.
anyway she didnt start work on my head which i had expected but on the back injury as she said thats where she felt the initial block was.
she basically didnt seem to be doing very much- put her hands under my back and 'listened' to my bodies natural 'breathing'(not as in lung breathing).
she used her fingertips to lightly help my body recover. she said the body will continue to right itself over the next couple of days and that working at the blocked part in the back will affect my whole body system.
anyway i came out feeling calm, 'together' and positive. i had no adverse reactions other than one small dr flash during the treatment which i probably would have had anyway.
i'm going back in a fortnight to continue treatment. i'm optimistic about this.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

also had a really good sleep for about 5 hours when i got home


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

sounds really encouraging, keep us posted


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

very encouraging...so glad the first session went well!

keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

had second session today. half way through i realised that my mind had gone blank. no thought chatter. have come away feeling much more 'connected' with my body


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

pdr said:


> had second session today. half way through i realised that my mind had gone blank. no thought chatter. have come away feeling much more 'connected' with my body


woohoo!

good for you!



i think i will try and have this done!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone done any more cranio-sacral therapy for DP? I've done alot of it.


----------

